# Phrag Cahaba Susan Mattison #1



## lienluu (Dec 20, 2009)

A first bloom seedling. _Phrag. _ Cahaba Susan Mattison is a cross of _Phrag. _(Robin Redbreast x Lutz Rollke ‘Emily’ AM/AOS)


----------



## Hera (Dec 20, 2009)

I've had my eye on this one. Nice!!


----------



## paphreek (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice presentation. The petals are a little wavy, but the overall look is very nice!:clap:


----------



## Shiva (Dec 20, 2009)

Very nice flower. Like the color too.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice delicate color!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 20, 2009)

Like Ross said "great presentation" Looks judgable to me


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome!
It must have some flavum in it from the Lutz Rollke I assume


----------



## John M (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow....I like that!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2009)

Yay besseae hybrids! If I don't have that one already I'm calling the Baileys tomorrow!


----------



## Jorch (Dec 20, 2009)

I like the color a lot! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2009)

Whew, I have one. I can wait a couple of weeks before ordering more phrags.


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 20, 2009)

hey, I just noticed one of this grex was just awarded this december...
http://www.cincijudgingcenter.org/page5/files/4547b018822b2561ba6c36a86153f0d1-13.php


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2009)

Um, the link was for Cahaba Morning Mist..oke:


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 20, 2009)

You are right....I think that I am loosing my mind:crazy:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh I can tell; we've been members of that club for a long time!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 20, 2009)

Same person doing the breeding, right Eric?


----------



## Phragmatic (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice coloration, thanks for sharing


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes, they're both from Orchidbabies. I have a couple of the Morning Mists but if I had known the Susan Mattison would come out so nice I'd have gotten more.


----------



## lienluu (Dec 20, 2009)

I got mine from Marilyn. I find her plants are much nicer and her prices are better. This is the first one of this to bloom, I have another 12 or so in spike (all first time bloomers also).


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 20, 2009)

Great looking flower!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2009)

rothschildianum said:


> This is the first one of this to bloom, I have another 12 or so in spike (all first time bloomers also).


Hmmmm, I need to find out more about your collection!


----------



## toddybear (Dec 20, 2009)

Lovely pastel shade!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 20, 2009)

New cross for me. Really pretty!


----------



## lienluu (Dec 20, 2009)

Marilyn got an HCC on one in January, from the same cross.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 20, 2009)

Way-to-go Marilyn! Thanks roth


----------



## lienluu (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's the second one to open (Phrag Cahaba Susan Mattison #2). The shape is not as nice as #1 but I do like the colour.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice pale, almost white color


----------



## Bolero (Dec 29, 2009)

Superb! Amazing hybrid......I wouldn't say no to owning that one.


----------



## John M (Dec 29, 2009)

The colour of the second one is really nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 29, 2009)

They are both so delicate. I'm in love... :smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep, both nice, Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 30, 2009)

:smitten::smitten: the 2nd one!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 30, 2009)

^^^ditto what Rose said. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2010)

I spoke to Mrs. Bailey today and she was surprised that one had come out yellow. Good job, she should see a sales increase.


----------

